# [REVIEW]AOKP Second Series for Samsung Galaxy S III



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

*Case Review - AOKP Second Series for Samsung Galaxy S III*

Cruzerlite contacted me again asking if I would review a different case. Since I'm partial to TPU cases (and AOKP) I decided to go with some uniporn action. 
Wow. That's what I can say to start. I'm sure many of you have ordered TPU cases from Ebay/Amazon for $10 tops. That's what I used to do. Immediately upon opening this case --- I noticed this was cut from a different cloth. 
The quality of the case is without a doubt - top notch. It has almost a gel-like feel to it, which greatly helps with grip. All of the cutouts match up perfectly, with the volume rocker and power button open --- meaning you have a direct contact to the button. This would drive me nuts on other TPU cases I ordered, as many wouldn't line up perfectly, meaning accidental volume presses and so forth. I'm sure many of you can relate. Cruzerlite decided to not cover the buttons with plastic (instead leaving them open) and I am a HUGE fan. 
Design-wise (on this series) you will either love it or hate it. Personally, I'm secure with my manhood, so I have no issues rocking a unicorn on my case  I went with the gray/black combo and it looks amazing. Many compliments so far&#8230;
Protection wise --- you will be good with this case. It has a very good lip on the front so you don't have to worry about setting your phone down and messing up the screen. Once you have this case on your phone, you (at least me) should not feel scared to drop your phone. It fits like a glove and by just holding it --- you have a feeling it will absorb enough impact to make you not cry when you pick up your phone. Of course it won't have the protection of say an Otterbox or Spi-Force, but certain consumers (myself included) don't go that route and feel safe with TPU. I can say without a doubt - this is the highest quality TPU case I've touched to date. That spans across about 10 devices 
Another perk? The ladies love it. Lol. My girlfriend sniped the case from me this weekend and said she doesn't plan on giving it back  Also, the designs just look cool - if unicorns are your thing. 
Why I like it:
*Nice, solid, quality feel to the TPU. 
*Improves grip
*Prominent lip on the front for protection
*It has a unicorn on it!

What I don't like:
*Nothing! Honest! Big fan and I will be buying more.

Again, if unicorns aren't your thing, they have the same quality cases in a variety of different designs. I would seriously check them out. I'm not being paid or anything for this, so this is my unbiased opinion. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

AOKP Second Series: http://www.cruzerlite.com/cases/sams...g-galaxy-s-iii
ALL Cruzerlite S3 Cases: http://www.cruzerlite.com/cases/samsung/galaxy-s-iii 

I will update with pics from my phone in a bit.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Any difference in teh build of this vs. the first gen cases besides the design obviously? I really like the design on these but I feel I've shelled out enough of my dough on the Cruzerlite cases (and I have a first gen AOKP one) but if the build was different maybe I could talk myself into it? lol


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Those are bad-fucking-ass cases!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure, Goose. I don't think it's the same. It's really gushy...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

